# Best free Fire HD apps



## Oregon Sal (Aug 2, 2010)

I am a new Kindle Fire HD owner and would like your opinion on the best free apps for it and why. (No game apps Please!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oregon Sal--


Congrats on the new Fire!  I'm sure our members will be happy to make suggestions!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Gives me a chance to try the link-maker.  I like to use this one to quickly check what's on TV. You set it up for your cable (or whatever) TV provider. You can filter for just the channels you want to track.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My favorites(some may require sideloading)

*Dropbox *- Best app for keeping stuff in the cloud and easy way to get files onto and off of your Fire
*Colornote *- I have it on my phone and Fire and use it for simple lists that I may need to access on the go or for not that private info that I always seem to need--whether once a week or once a month. It will sync between the phone and the Fire
*Tapatalk *- If you belong to a lot of forums, this is the best way that I've found to keep track of them.
*Chrome to Phone* - I don't know if there is a IE/Firefox equivalent, but I go to a lot of websites that I need to access when I'm out. For example I shop for something online and compare the price when I'm in a store, or I find a product online that I'd just as soon find at a local store. THe specifics don't matter, but if you use the Chrome browser, you can just click a button and it sends the web address to whichever device you have the app installed on. 
*Dolphin Browser HD* - I'm trying to like the Silk browser on the Fire, but that thing constantly crashes on me
*Flixster *- I love movies
*Slice *- Not very useful if you don't order a bunch of stuff online.

I wasn't paying attention to the word 'free'. I believe that *Tapatalk *is a paid app


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I second *dropbox* - you can get it directly from the dropbox website. I also love *IP Cam Viewer Free*. I'm close to buying it just to send the developer money. I use to check several traffic cams in the mountains on a single screen. If you have a *Tivo*, their app is nice - much easier to search and schedule recordings with the use of the fire's keyboard.

Not currently free, but it has been in the past -* Splashtop*.


----------



## jruschme (Dec 1, 2012)

I second *Dropbox *and also recommend the *Box.com* app for decent cloud storage alternatives.

I also second *Flixster*. If you have any Ultraviolet movies, you can link your UV account to a Flixster account and stream/download them to the Fire. You can also link a Netflix account and manage your DVD and Instant queues from the Fiixster app.

You have to sideload it, but the *Xfinity TV Player* app is great if you are an Xfinity subscriber. I think other cable providers have similar apps.

If you have books from other eBook retailers, there are the *Kobo*, *Nook*, and *Sony Reader* apps (the latter two of which must be sideloaded).

Then there are the old standbys like *Pandora* and *Netflix*.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jruschme said:


> If you have books from other eBook retailers, there are the *Kobo*, *Nook*, and *Sony Reader* apps (the latter two of which must be sideloaded).


Kobo must also be sideloaded for the Fire (or at least for the original Fire and the Fire HD8.9, which I have on my account. The appstore version shows as incompatible with those devices).

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I second TuneIn and the Dolphin browser and would like to add:



Perfect for movie buffs like me. Watch trailers, buy tickets, and even read reviews.



For international news



For US news


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

jruschme said:


> I second *Dropbox *and also recommend the *Box.com* app for decent cloud storage alternatives.
> 
> I also second *Flixster*. If you have any Ultraviolet movies, you can link your UV account to a Flixster account and stream/download them to the Fire. You can also link a Netflix account and manage your DVD and Instant queues from the Fiixster app.
> 
> ...


Xfinity is now available in the Amazon store. YAY! No more fuzzy icon!


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got Textplus and there is another texting app that's also free. I can only send and receive when I am in wifi territory, but it is still useful to me, since my husband and daughters have cell phones but I don't (I don't usually want to talk to, or listen to anyone, so why pay for it?).


----------



## Oregon Sal (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for all of your great suggestions!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

maryjf45 said:


> I just got Textplus and there is another texting app that's also free. I can only send and receive when I am in wifi territory, but it is still useful to me, since my husband and daughters have cell phones but I don't (I don't usually want to talk to, or listen to anyone, so why pay for it?).


TextNow is the other one I've used, and I use it more often than TextPlus these days. The thing I like about TextPlus is that I can send bulk texts out. I'll send one message out to both daughter-in-law for example, when we're meeting somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Aldiko for reading ePubs - if you have ePubs from Sony, Kobo, even B&N, you can read them all with Aldiko. Does have to be side loaded. 
http://www.aldiko.com/blog/did-you-know-how-to-install-the-aldiko-book-reader-on-kindle-fire

Overdrive for those library books that aren't available in Kindle format. They can also be read with Aldiko, but Overdrive sure makes it easy. Also good for audio library books. 


Another vote for Dropbox.

ES File Explorer for finding files you side load - sometimes they don't go where you'd think. (Dropbox makes it a little less necessary though.)


Dr Web Light anti-virus. Don't know how well it works, but it makes me feel better. 


Accuweather. I like this weather app because it gives you a quick current weather notification when you swipe down from the top of the screen. 


GSam Battery Monitor for an accurate look at your current battery status (see Accuweather above) plus an idea of where that battery usage is coming from. There's a paid version as well as free. 


Look for your favorite news outlets and TV networks also - many have apps where you can watch episodes.

Calculator Plus is a nice calculator.


Old Time Radio Player - listen to old school radio dramas and comedies. Fun if you like that kind of nostalgia. 


Almost forgot Pocket! Great for saving web articles in one spot for reading later. One of my favorites. And you can put it on your computer too for reading across platforms. 


If you find yourself frustrated by the standard email app, try [email protected] More customizable, & allows you to download long emails that might get truncated.


One last one...Zinio. Also has to be sideloaded. This is an app for magazines. You used to get a coupon for signing up, don't know if they still do that. But I've picked up a couple of very cheap subscriptions using coupons they occasionally send. Plus I read articles from various magazines/periodicals free on their site. Directions for loading Zinio on the Fire here: http://www.zinio.com/help/ Or you can get it from 1mobile.com. 
http://www.1mobile.com/zinio-94831.html

Edited to add links...


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

The Share feature is wonderful; I use it to easily tweet and email pics directly from the Fire.

You can change the color, brightness, and saturation. You can also crop, add text, and add frames. It works for pics you take on-the-go as well as those already on your device.


----------

